# GoldSoccerBet - verified by tipstrr



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 4, 2016)

hi,  im pro tipster since 2 years, and poker player since 7 years, living in MACAU and Thailand (where betting is illegal) 

I Love betting on underdog half time and some markets where bookmakers dont have edge, specially total team over  / total team under.

I use flat stake everytime and i send between 3-5 tips by day ( some day nothing, and week end can have 7-8 tips )
Im verified since one month via TIPSTRR and after only few weeks im already number 5 for football tipsters.
My service is cheap : only 30euros every month, no need to pay 100-200euros i prefer my customers use money for bankroll.

I will send some free tips here


https://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet

twitter : @mikariche


See you soon


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 6, 2016)

free tips :

utrecht vs psv eindhoven
tip #1 : psv to win @ 1.91 paddypower
tip #2 : psv total team over 1.5 goals @ 1.72 pinnacle


twitter  : @mikariche
http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 21, 2016)

free tips for today :

Austria Wien vs SCR Altach
tip : austria wien to win @ 1.98 pinnacle

Molde vs Odd BK
tip : molde win @ 2.07  32redsport


after 2 bad sunday we have a nice comeback since few days, back to 170 units !
remember, betting is long term !!!!!  stop thinking be rich after 1 weeks ..


twitter  : @mikariche
http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 24, 2016)

free tip for today : 

Borussia Mönchengladbach vs BSC Young Boys
tip : b. monchen -1.5 @ 1.85 ++

twitter : @mikariche
http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 25, 2016)

recap last free tips :


Borussia Mönchengladbach vs BSC Young Boys 4-2
Austria Wien vs SCR Altach 2-1
Molde vs Odd BK 4-2


next free tips saturday.

PROMOTION UNTIL END OF THE MONTH : 26 euros for 1 month subscription
already 218 units in 2 months verified.


http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet
twitter  : @mikariche


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Aug 27, 2016)

free tip for today

FC Inter Turku vs Ilves Tampere
tip : inter turku -0.25 @ 1.77


PROMOTION UNTIL END OF THE MONTH : 26 euros for 1 month subscription
already 218 units in 2 months verified.


http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet
twitter  : @mikariche


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Sep 4, 2016)

last 2months more than 300 units win

new month already started

one free tip :

Venezuela vs Argentina
tip : argentina @ 1.60

http://tipstrr.com/tipster/goldsoccerbet
twitter  : @mikariche


----------



## Goldsoccerbet (Sep 5, 2016)

For all BETTING FORUM MEMBERS  :

20 euros for one month subscription, tips send by email, with alert 10 min before each tip.
if you want join me, send me message :

platiniumpicks@yahoo.com


----------

